# 20 Gallon Re-done



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well i Re did my 20 gallon.I put some natural gravel and real plants and some black river rocks and some big rocks,couple of shells and fake plants.I also gave away my plats and put in 1 dwarf gourmi and 6 black skirt tetras.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you....


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking good. Like the black skirts


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Is it just Black Skirts and the Gourami? Nice setup btw.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

very pretty tank


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yes its black skirts with a gourmi,though i might buy another dwarf gourmi since i dont want it to be lonely


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Sea shells will raise your pH sometimes so watch out for that.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well i had them for a couple of years.Does the Ph thing still happen?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Its a sometimes thing. If you haven't noticed a difference then they probably aren't doing anything.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

umm yea it probably didnt happen.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

elvis332 said:


> Well i Re did my 20 gallon.I put some natural gravel and real plants and some black river rocks and some big rocks,couple of shells and fake plants.I also gave away my plats and put in 1 dwarf gourmi and 6 black skirt tetras.


You've come a long way kid, good job.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yup i guess.Thanks


----------



## bubble87 (May 20, 2010)

looks good


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanksssss


----------

